# Green Window Works



## sjruch (Feb 23, 2011)

Has anyone used Green Window Works company out of Ontario to defog your windows?  We have never used this technique before and would love some imput on the subject.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 24, 2011)

The only way to 100% be sure the window is defogged is to replace the whole sash or panel.
Sounds like smoke and mirrors to me.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 24, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Sounds like smoke and mirrors to me.



Joe speaks the truth, once a factory seal fails...replace the window.


----------



## sjruch (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you for your replies..


----------



## Daveyda (Jun 14, 2011)

Re Green Window Works. I suggest the two responses you received are not well informed. Green Window Works can and does successfully fix fogged windows. The seal is not "repaired" in the process but holes are drilled through the glass itself which are later covered with vents. Chemicals are sprayed in to clean and then drive out the moisture retained in the spacer bar between the 2 layers of glass. They give a 20 year written warranty of no moisture. Had widows "fixed' by them 5 years ago still good...no moisture. Give them a try. They claim they will give you your money back if not satisfied. Check out their website...just google green window works. Regards.


----------

